# 3 x cyclogest 400mg = too much?



## Pascha

Hi there, 

I had fresh 2 blasts transferred 4 days ago.
After a chemical pregnancy at my last clinic, (I was on 2 x Cyclogest 400mg), the consultant suggested Gestone (for no reason other than that I'd had this very early m/c), which I wasn't keen on. 

I changed clinics anyway to be closer to home.
My new doc said that I could simply add another pessary instead. 

I was never actually told how many to take after EC/ET, so I just took Cyclogest 3 x 400mg (one every 8 hours) instead of one in the morning, one at night, which I'd done before.
The only side affect has been to make me feel weary in the evening, and the normal bloating/wind, which I don't get too badly.

BUT I've realised that I'm a lot more Cyclogest than other people and concerned that this could be doing some damage, but afraid to make any changes at this stage.

Can too much progesterone be bad? 
Would you recommend scaling back to 2? 

Many thanks!
Pascha


----------



## mazv

Hi Pascha,

Strictly speaking you can't really take too much progesterone as a supplement. In a natural pregnancy your own levels would be shooting through the roof anyway. The supplement is to help support the embies & womb lining for implantation in the period just after stopping all the downreg/stimms drugs etc.. As it can take a short while for the body to readjust and start producing your own hormones again.

Main issue with taking the extra one is an increase in side effects but if you can tolerate this then no harm in continuing for now. Generally though 400mg twice a day is the dose used in most treatment protocols.

All the best for the 2ww  
Maz x


----------



## Pascha

Thank you soooo much Maz!!

That's put my mind at rest    

Love, 
Pascha 
xxxxxxx


----------

